# Increíble vídeo de aficionados del Liverpool hablando lenguaje de los puños con árabes incomprendidos



## gallofino (31 May 2022)

Ojo qué acción correctiva


----------



## ischainyn (31 May 2022)

Que valientes estos marrónidos, a la primera que les plantan cara salen por patas


----------



## ischainyn (31 May 2022)

Pues ha sonado bien la hostia, no se como no lo ha tirado al patas de alambre


----------



## Mr. Satan (31 May 2022)

no esta mal el sopapo, más por favor


----------



## gallofino (31 May 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Pues ha sonado bien la hostia, no se como no lo ha tirado al patas de alambre



un derechazo digno de UFC


----------



## Clorhídrico (31 May 2022)




----------



## Iron John (31 May 2022)

Le quitó rápido la tontería a los moromierdas


----------



## Sardónica (31 May 2022)

Los moromierdas están escuchimizados. Ni media hostia tienen por eso van en manadas de tirillas.
Otra cosa son los subsaharianos.


----------



## imaginARIO (31 May 2022)

Buen sopapo, a lo mejor con este vídeo, hasta trinca el gordo del FRAP para la suculenta subvención que le pagamos anualmente todos los rassistas, (entendiendo como rassista todo aquel que le contraríe)


----------



## Drogoprofe (31 May 2022)

Ooooihhhhh siiii


----------



## McLovin (31 May 2022)

Quiero más de esto. Más vídeos, más. El sonido de esas hostias me reconforta.


----------



## Drogoprofe (31 May 2022)

Alguien que haga el we will rock you.. con esa otia por favor


----------



## LionelHutz (31 May 2022)

(up)


----------



## uno_de_tantos (31 May 2022)

Corto, descriptivo, e interesante órbita elíptica del receptor del golpe. Merece la pena ver con detenimiento como utiliza la inercia de la ostia para seguir en dirección contraria a su oponente. Ni mira atrás.

Por un momento ha visto las estrellas y se ha sentido como un cuerpo solar. El mamarracho debería estar agradecido.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 May 2022)

en realidad la mayoria de esos marronidos son patas de alambre cuerpo de nenaza anorexica que no tienen ni media ostia.

Aostiarles es similar a ostiar a una mujer de unos 50-60 kgs. Que no os engañse su "intimidante" aspecto.

el ingles que le calza la ostia lo sabe perfectamente. probablemente ya haya "practicado" con su novia antes estando borracho.


----------



## cujo (31 May 2022)

la riñonera cruzada que no falte.

cuando veo a un adolescente español autoctono con la riñonera cruzada imitando a los moromierda me entran unas ganas tremendas de reventarle la cara


----------



## Drogoprofe (31 May 2022)

cujo dijo:


> la riñonera cruzada que no falte.
> 
> cuando veo a un adolescente español autoctono con la riñonera cruzada imitando a los moromierda me entran unas ganas tremendas de reventarle la cara



A mi me pasa con el corte pelo poya


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 May 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> A mi me pasa con el corte pelo poya



los pelo brocoli

despojos humanos altamente apuñalables


----------



## Furymundo (31 May 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> A mi me pasa con el corte pelo poya



los rizitos
yo les dispararia

ante la duda.


----------



## Evil_ (31 May 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 May 2022)

No tienen ni media hostia, igual que los rojos, si nos ponemos en serio reconquistamos España en una mañana sólo dando collejas.


----------



## Drogoprofe (31 May 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Daaale fuerte jajajaja


----------



## JuanKagamp (31 May 2022)

Con sus pintas de gangsterillos están acostumbrados a intimidar a los blanquitos incluso grandes, los cuales piden perdón y huyen. Pero a la mínima que plantas cara se cagan, pero para eso no hay que ser un cuck.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 May 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Daaale fuerte jajajaja




luego van los rojillos


----------



## superloki (31 May 2022)

No os extrañe que la mass mierda utilice este video y otros parecidos para darle la vuelta a la noticia...


----------



## octopodiforme (31 May 2022)

¡Bien hecho! La fuerza percibida es la fuerza conferida.


----------



## BudSpencer (31 May 2022)

Los moros no tienen ni media hostia pero pueden sacarte un cuchillo.


----------



## Visilleras (31 May 2022)

Es la mítica galleta de Worcestershire (pronúnciese wu·stuh·shuh)


- Ameggoo, Qui miras tú joder???
(HOSTIA)

- Ameggo, mi das un segarro...
(HOSTIA)

- Eh tu jalepollas, deme le móvel y...
(HOSTIA)

El hostión de Worcestershire (pronúnciese wu·stuh·shuh) es lo que en España conocíamos hace décadas como "te doy una hostia que te quito la tontería", o también "así, a mano abierta".

Si cada español le diese una hostia a las hienas carroñeras Jamalamas chancleteras (con o sin mariconera) al MÍNIMO VACILE, otro callo nos cantaría.

Se le ha cedido demasiado terreno a estos delincuentes: Porque no tiene otro nombre.
¿Que hace esta gente deambulando todo el día en bermudas, patinete para arriba, y patinete para abajo, en grupitos, y siempre con esa cara de gilipollas, vacilando a todo el mundo?

O, mejor dicho ¿Por qué lo hacen?
Pues porque se lo hemos consentido.

Además ahora con el buen tiempo salen de sus guaridas, y ya puedes estar andando de camino al trabajo por la mañana, o regresar de noche, que siempre vas a tener que cruzarte con uno en el metro o en la calle.

Se les distingue por el sonido de chancleta al caminar, esos sonidos guturales que emiten, como asesinando las erres, y los aires de prepotencia y chulería. Y las risas de hienas.

Cosia irónica: Desdentados cuerpo escombros que no saben ni andar recto, acojonando a la mayoría de la población.

Lo dicho: Una bofetada a tiempo es una victoria.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 May 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Los moros no tienen ni media hostia pero pueden sacarte un cuchillo.



ya pero si viene de frente directo a ti a toda velocidad y con las manos bajas el muy subnormal, lo mejor es calzarle una buena ostia como ha hecho el ingles. En cuanto ha visto "las orejas al lobo" se ha achantado la muy maricona.

Recordad que hace muchos años reconquistamos toda España desde Asturias echandolos a base de ostia limpia.









Pasaje de la historia 'La cruzada de Don Pelayo' - Pasajes de la Historia por Juan Antonio Cebrián - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Pasajes de la Historia por Juan Antonio Cebrián gratis. Pasaje de la historia por Juan Antonio Cebrían que cuenta como fué el inicio de las Cruzadas del sur. Programa: Pasajes de la Historia por Juan Antonio Cebrián. Canal: 32 Rumbos (La Rosa de los Vientos...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## CHKDSK_386 (31 May 2022)

El problema de esto es que como no desaparezca rapido, el moreno vuelve con 100 y la puta de la madre.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (31 May 2022)

Bien hecho por parte del hooligan saltabalcones


----------



## Nagare1999 (31 May 2022)

Esta es la puta clave.


----------



## skinnyemail (31 May 2022)

Esto en España no se puede hacer por que te hacen un CSI, te mandan a la Policía, a Irene Montero, te despiden, le dan los papeles al otro y le tienes que pagar indemnización de por vida.


----------



## Tercios (31 May 2022)

Hace relativamente poco hubiese sido un suicidio ir precisamente a asaltar a la gente a un estadio de fútbol con miles de ultras.


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 May 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Que valientes estos marrónidos, a la primera que les plantan cara salen por patas




Los moros llevan siendo las mismas ratas de mierda toda su Historia.


----------



## el segador (31 May 2022)

el del liverpool no ha respetado el pesaje, pesa lo mismo que los tres tirillas moros juntos.


----------



## elchicho47 (31 May 2022)

Menuda Ostia, música para mis oídos


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (31 May 2022)

que envidia


----------



## jolu (31 May 2022)

Ha sonado a guantazo, pero ¿No ha sido un puñetazo?


----------



## AMP (31 May 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Que valientes estos marrónidos, a la primera que les plantan cara salen por patas



El truco es no darles nunca la espalda.


----------



## Chino Negro (31 May 2022)

Pondré en bucle todo el rato el sonido del golpe es música para mis oídos


----------



## El Lonchafinista (31 May 2022)




----------



## El Lonchafinista (31 May 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Que valientes estos marrónidos, a la primera que les plantan cara salen por patas



Mi padre hizo la mili en Melilla conocia muy bien a esos hijos de puta.


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Mi padre hizo la mili en Melilla conocia muy bien a esos hijos de puta.



La vara seria su mejor amiga. A esta gentuza hay que pastorearla para que no se te desmadren. Si no les pones reglas y limites, se creen que son como tú.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (31 May 2022)

Salen corriendo como las ratas que son


----------



## ray merryman (31 May 2022)

superloki dijo:


> No os extrañe que la mass mierda utilice este video y otros parecidos para darle la vuelta a la noticia...



Los masmierdas pueden comernos los huevos por detrás.
Son un animal herido y tambaleante al que la mayoría de la gente va creyendo menos cada vez,entre las mentiras del covid durante dos años y la realidad de la inmigración en las calles la gente va abriendo los ojos.
Es lento y va poco a poco pero al final la gente lo ve y lo vive en persona.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (31 May 2022)

Me he fijado que casi todos los que han comentado el video son tíos. Seguro que las tías ya saldrían a defender a los mojones estos diciendo que ej que somos mu rasistas. 
De cada dia odio todo más y más.


----------



## Calahan (31 May 2022)

CHKDSK_386 dijo:


> El problema de esto es que como no desaparezca rapido, el moreno vuelve con 100 y la puta de la madre.



A la larga quién perdría serían ellos porque la próxima los cien se encontrarian con mil. 

Creo que traen los mena para que suban los conflictos y el estado tenga la excusa para cuando vengan las hambrunas.


----------



## Fermi (31 May 2022)

Lo mejor es un botefón, no sea que encima te lo cargues...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 May 2022)

ese es el camino


----------



## bullish consensus (31 May 2022)

Algún español hizo algo parecido? 
Ok... eso pensaba...


----------



## Jotagb (31 May 2022)

Yo solo veo un vídeo donde están los otros?
No sé que esperaban encarandose con tres tipos que les duplican en tamaño y peso y hooligans que se pegan por amor al arte.
Yo trabajé con un polaco que era hooligan y venía a trabajar con los ojos morados y nos contaba sus batallitas y nos enseñaba videos.


----------



## cerilloprieto (31 May 2022)

En el Metro de Magerit te encuentras a menas en grupos de entre 4 a 6. En dos ocasiones ya les eché una mirada de perro Rottweiler al gallo del grupo, porque iban molestando a la gente, especialmente a las jóvenes. Retiran la mirada y hacen como que no ha pasado nada, porque no se arriesgan a que les dejes en ridículo delante de sus compis, que le perderían el respeto y por tanto el liderato. Si el gallo se asusta, los demás no hacen ni la más mínima.


----------



## antiglobalista (31 May 2022)

Es la primera vez que veo a un morito pestosillo enclenque "enfrentarse" a alguien medio contundente


----------



## Wotan2021 (31 May 2022)

AMP dijo:


> El truco es no darles nunca la espalda.



Así es, en cuanto les das la espalda te apuñalan o te lanzan algo a la cabeza, y doy fe de que son unos expertos en ello, lo he visto alguna vez muy de cerca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 May 2022)

Es el único lenguaje que entienden.


----------



## Furymundo (31 May 2022)

Dragón Asesino dijo:


> Me he fijado que casi todos los que han comentado el video son tíos. Seguro que las tías ya saldrían a defender a los mojones estos diciendo que ej que somos mu rasistas.
> De cada dia odio todo más y más.



pues ostias a todos
a los inmis y a las tias

hace falta mucha violencia


----------



## Baconfino (31 May 2022)

Pues a estos marronidos no se les dio mal la cosecha


----------



## nebulosa (31 May 2022)

Más les vale a los autóctonos eso de sant Dennis, q en la próxima champiñón no se cruce el PSG con el Liverpool...van a faltar agentes de la no-autoridad en Francia.


----------



## DOM + (31 May 2022)

XD donde van 3 cuerpo escombros de estos en igualdad de número y sin pinchos.

Madre mia, sí que estan crecidos 

En bcn nunca los he visto ir a por nadie en igualdad de número.

Igual que a los casi extintos neonazis por cierto.

Cobardes todos que solo se atreven si van en grupo y son más.


----------



## No al NOM (31 May 2022)

Hay que matarlos, o te matarán a ti cuando sean más


----------



## Elsexy (31 May 2022)

A mi todo lo que no sea crucifixión contra los sarracenos me parece poco.


----------



## zirick (31 May 2022)

Moros: delincuentes y cobardes por igual


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 May 2022)

ME NUTRE





VER COMO LLORAIS POR LA SUPERIORIDAD MORA

QUE IMPONSE SU LEY RACIAL SUPERIOR EN SUELO EURO MIERDO

HAHA


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Con sus pintas de gangsterillos están acostumbrados a intimidar a los blanquitos incluso grandes, los cuales piden perdón y huyen. Pero a la mínima que plantas cara se cagan, pero para eso no hay que ser un cuck.



El miedo cuándo llegan los moros , es a una puñalada trapera no a un enfrentamiento a hostias


----------



## elchicho47 (31 May 2022)

Esto es lenguaje inclusivo de verdad


----------



## antiglobalista (31 May 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Con sus pintas de gangsterillos están acostumbrados a intimidar a los blanquitos incluso grandes, los cuales piden perdón y huyen. Pero a la mínima que plantas cara se cagan, pero para eso no hay que ser un cuck.





Jajajajaja ya llegan los follamoros desmoralizadores



"Intimidar a BLANQUITOS INCLUSO GRANDES"



Que graciosillo eres follamoros




En tu puta vida de follamoros verás a un moro enfrentarse a un blanquito con aspecto contundente




Por eso siempre roban a mujeres y ancianos y en grupos por la espalda




FOLLAMOROS


----------



## Jotagb (31 May 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> Pues a estos marronidos no se les dio mal la cosecha
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075664



Ya se ha demostrado que son trabajadores del campo, además esos tienen cara de que les roben a ellos, tú no sabes distinguir a un delincuente de un currante, mal futuro te espera en barrios chungos entonces.


----------



## Jotagb (31 May 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Así es, en cuanto les das la espalda te apuñalan o te lanzan algo a la cabeza, y doy fe de que son unos expertos en ello, lo he visto alguna vez muy de cerca.



Haría falta saber que les dijeron, igual sólo estaban en plan vacile porque no creo que fueran a robarle a esos armarios, sino la ostia hubiera sido más grande seguramente.
Pero dejémonos llevar por la corriente de que los morillos que no tenían media ostia han ido a robarle a tres hooligans que no saben que son perros de presa y van a los partidos a pegarse con quien sea.


----------



## NIKK (31 May 2022)

Buena hostia se ha llevado el moro    .


----------



## trellat (31 May 2022)

placa placa

by the yoyas


----------



## trellat (31 May 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> no esta mal el sopapo, más por favor



mola, tiene sonoridad


----------



## JuanKagamp (31 May 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Jajajajaja ya llegan los follamoros desmoralizadores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo hacen es porque saben que pueden hacerlo, no hay pocos vídeos en los que pasa. Pero seguramente la follamoros sea tu madre y el cornudo de tu padre.

_"En tu puta vida de follamoros verás a un moro enfrentarse a un blanquito con aspecto contundente"_ ¿Y qué es lo que se ve en el vídeo del hilo? Retrasado. El moro no se esperaba que le fueran a enchufar porque se creen intocables, hasta que les toca.


----------



## Madafaca (31 May 2022)

Le ha impreso el "Never walk alone" en el careto.


----------



## trellat (31 May 2022)

No me quiero ni imaginar si llega a ser español el de la hostia ... directamente lo destierran aqui


----------



## elKaiser (31 May 2022)

Ya lo decía el inmombrable: Los moros no son peligrosos si no les das la espalda.


----------



## rondo (31 May 2022)

Los del Liverpool echándole cojones y los del Madrid llorando


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (31 May 2022)

Todo lo que no acabe em muerte y decapitación del moronegro, no puntúa.


----------



## yixikh (31 May 2022)

es así
en cuanto les echas cara se cagan, salvo que te superen en numero.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Ha sonado a guantazo, pero ¿No ha sido un puñetazo?



Le voy a explicar un jaclaif sobre peleas callejeras.

Para pegar un puñetazo hay que armar el brazo, el otro puede verlo venir, es muy facil errar el golpe y con la inercia tu mismo puedes quedar vendido.

Sin embargo el sopapo con la mano abierta se lanza rapido, impactas de lleno y puede que no quede tan bien como Rocky con Apolo Creed, pero el objetivo queda entre sorprendido y atontado y si vas a por todas puedes seguir dandole de guantazos con un ahorro de energia y control de tu estabilidad muy superior a lo que seria una serie de puñetazos.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (31 May 2022)

Esa hostia en la cara del moro ha sonado a música celestial.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

Salen los 3 de casas disfrazados de primos de Benzema, con los chandales petaditos, las mariconeras y las designer sneakers falsas como un euro de carton, apatrullando con solvencia mora, y uno vuele con la cara marcada  

El que recibe la torta ha picado suela como sprinter afroamericano nada mas sentir la caricia. El harinas scouser, con su dieta de fish and chips, ha hecho que le tiemblen todos los empastes simplemente dándole una con la mano abierta.

Mientras tanto, al otro lado del mar Cantábrico, Varsavsky, un tio que se puede pagar 4-5 guardaespaldas con ganas de repartir hostias a discreción para ir a un puto partido de futbol en territorio manchú sin mayor problema, llorando en Twitter como una gata en celo. Que hoooorror, la inmigracion malfada, el odio antiblanco...


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (31 May 2022)

La lección le ha salido gratis a nuestro niño


----------



## qbit (31 May 2022)

- Se acercan.
- Hostia.
- Se alejan.

Para que luego digan que la violencia no soluciona los problemas.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

Ya hay 3 moros en Paris que saben que esta bandera puede ser anuncio de unas hostias en plan amigos de toda la vida...


----------



## Tronio (31 May 2022)

Encontraron lo que buscaban.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (31 May 2022)

Lo que viene siendo la “hostia a tiempo” el aparente magrebí acaba de sacarse un MBA por la cara, nunca mejor dicho, ahorrándose unos buenos miles de euros en un clase magistral de no tocar los cojones, aquí en españa necesitamos más profesores cómo este lord inglés, en especial para que el gobierno del perro pueda ampliar el currículo


----------



## PIA (31 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> en realidad la mayoria de esos marronidos son patas de alambre cuerpo de nenaza anorexica que no tienen ni media ostia.
> 
> Aostiarles es similar a ostiar a una mujer de unos 50-60 kgs. Que no os engañse su "intimidante" aspecto.
> 
> el ingles que le calza la ostia lo sabe perfectamente. probablemente ya haya "practicado" con su novia antes estando borracho.



Totalmente. Le plantas la cara y salen huyendo como ratas que son.


----------



## PIA (31 May 2022)

Dragón Asesino dijo:


> Me he fijado que casi todos los que han comentado el video son tíos. Seguro que las tías ya saldrían a defender a los mojones estos diciendo que ej que somos mu rasistas.
> De cada dia odio todo más y más.



Depende de tías. Yo soy tía y me pongo to cachonda viendo como un blanco da zurra a un morro. Es que me corro y todo.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (31 May 2022)

Y eso que esta gente ya no son ni la sombra de lo que fueron en los años 80. En esa época la moronegrada las habría pasado canutas con una turba de casuals y de hooligans de verdad en frente. Ahora la mayoría de seguidores del Liverpool que viajan con el equipo son gente normal y hasta familias con niños.


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 May 2022)

Una pena que no se llevaran más hostias


----------



## malibux (31 May 2022)

El de atrás ya echaba mano a la riñonera de mierda o la chaqueta, navajita navajita....


----------



## Sonico (31 May 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> Que valientes estos marrónidos, a la primera que les plantan cara salen por patas



Son y actúan como hienas.


----------



## Cens0r (31 May 2022)

Ha caído paja.


----------



## Gorrino (31 May 2022)

ASÍ SE TRATA A LOS INSECTOS LUMPEN, MENOS MAL QUE NO ESTABA LA POLICÍA PARA QUE NO IMPIDIESE A LOS INGLESES DEFENDERSE.


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 May 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Hace relativamente poco hubiese sido un suicidio ir precisamente a asaltar a la gente a un estadio de fútbol con miles de ultras.



En España lo sigue siendo, más de uno ha terminado muerto, pero para eso no tienen que ir a un equipo de maricas como es el Madrid.


----------



## Decipher (31 May 2022)

No están acostumbrados ni a las peleas limpias ni a que les planten cara.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (31 May 2022)

Joder, es uno de los sonidos más hermosos que he escuchado en años.

Qué paz transmite.


----------



## Setapéfranses (31 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Ojo qué acción correctiva



es justo el que ayer me puse de firma.
Lo econtré por ahí. Averrrr, esto acabará algúna dia,, con sangre o sin ella.


----------



## Rechazar todo (31 May 2022)

Esa es la actitud que hay que tomar frente al moromena, si no tienen ni media ostia.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (1 Jun 2022)

como hienas hasta que aperece un leon


----------



## antiglobalista (1 Jun 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Si lo hacen es porque saben que pueden hacerlo, no hay pocos vídeos en los que pasa. Pero seguramente la follamoros sea tu madre y el cornudo de tu padre.
> 
> _"En tu puta vida de follamoros verás a un moro enfrentarse a un blanquito con aspecto contundente"_ ¿Y qué es lo que se ve en el vídeo del hilo? Retrasado. El moro no se esperaba que le fueran a enchufar porque se creen intocables, hasta que les toca.




No lo hacen y te lo estas inventado si dices que lo has visto follamoros



El moro estaría pasado de vete tu a saber que acabo haciéndose el xulo con alguien que sabe que de un soplido lo revienta


Los moros huyen de peleas que saben que están equilibradas o pérdidas.SON COBARDES



TU PUTA MADRE SI QUE SE FOLLA A MOROS Y NEGROS Y TU EL PADRE CORNUDOS HIJO DE PUTA MIRA HACIENDOTE UNA pajaA A TI



Basura follamoros


----------



## Roedr (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> en realidad la mayoria de esos marronidos son patas de alambre cuerpo de nenaza anorexica que no tienen ni media ostia.
> 
> Aostiarles es similar a ostiar a una mujer de unos 50-60 kgs. Que no os engañse su "intimidante" aspecto.
> 
> *el ingles que le calza la ostia lo sabe perfectamente. probablemente ya haya "practicado" con su novia antes estando borracho.*



jajaja


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Depende de tías. Yo soy tía y me pongo to cachonda viendo como un blanco da zurra a un morro. Es que me corro y todo.



Luego cuando te juntes con un malote que te afostie por ser una petarda insoportable, te haras feminazi y diras "ejque toos son iguarl!! Ejque son unos bestiass!!' luego cuando se te pasen los lloros, volveras a por mas.


----------



## Piotr (1 Jun 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> No lo hacen y te lo estas inventado si dices que lo has visto follamoros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tomate la medicación, anda que te slteras., Y sigue zampando campurrianas


----------



## HM11 (1 Jun 2022)

La ultraderecha agredió a los parisinos


----------



## Castellano (1 Jun 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Más les vale a los autóctonos eso de sant Dennis, q en la próxima champiñón no se cruce el PSG con el Liverpool...van a faltar agentes de la no-autoridad en Francia.



El Parc des Princes (donde juega el PSG) si está en París. A lado de Boulogne Billancourt, que es una de las localidades de mayor renta per capita.

Están a 15 km un estadio del otro, y las zonas donde se ubican son como la noche y el día, no creo que los moromierdas esos se vayan desde Saint Dennis hasta allí


----------



## PIA (1 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Luego cuando te juntes con un malote que te afostie por ser una petarda insoportable, te haras feminazi y diras "ejque toos son iguarl!! Ejque son unos bestiass!!' luego cuando se te pasen los lloros, volveras a por mas.



   
No tengo dinero para tu película.


----------



## Fiallo (1 Jun 2022)

Baconfino dijo:


> Pues a estos marronidos no se les dio mal la cosecha
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075664



Los moros son disgenesicos.


----------



## antiglobalista (1 Jun 2022)

Piotr dijo:


> Tomate la medicación, anda que te slteras., Y sigue zampando campurrianas




Otro follamoros que viene a defender a su amigo follamoros


Me dais asco los follamoros desmoralizadores


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (1 Jun 2022)

CHKDSK_386 dijo:


> El problema de esto es que como no desaparezca rapido, el moreno vuelve con 100 y la puta de la madre.



El problema es que suelen llevar pincho...


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Jun 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Alguien que haga el we will rock you.. con esa otia por favor



Le he puesto al final los créditos de meme. Pero calopez no me deja subirlo. Es un rata.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ya pero si viene de frente directo a ti a toda velocidad y con las manos bajas el muy subnormal, lo mejor es calzarle una buena ostia como ha hecho el ingles. En cuanto ha visto "las orejas al lobo" se ha achantado la muy maricona.
> 
> Recordad que hace muchos años reconquistamos toda España desde Asturias echandolos a base de ostia limpia.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente es el único lenguaje inclusivo que entienden estos hijos de puta.

Al igual que los calorros van siempre en manada.

También nosotros tendríamos que agruparlos y mostrarles nuestras costumbres ancestrales

Moriscadas gratis para todos!


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> un derechazo digno de UFC



Espero que hubiera ojeadores de la competición presenciándolo. Ese tío tiene que ir a Las Vegas o Emiratos Árabes este año o el que viene a más tardar.


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Jun 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Otro follamoros que viene a defender a su amigo follamoros
> 
> 
> Me dais asco los follamoros desmoralizadores



Franco, contigo empezo todo jajajjajajajja


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jun 2022)

Siempre es así con los moros.


----------



## El Exterminador (1 Jun 2022)

Más fuerte debería haberle dao


----------



## SeñorLobo (1 Jun 2022)

Hay que identificar a ese fascista inglés inmediatamente, y que Garzón pida su extradición a España de inmediato para que sea juzgado por Crímenes Contra la Humanidad.


----------



## Teofrasto (1 Jun 2022)

Los moronegros no son tontos


----------



## kogi_kabuto (1 Jun 2022)

ha sido musica celestial el sonido de la galleta...me he emocionado, que ereccion mas tonta tu


----------



## Teniente_Dan (1 Jun 2022)

El sonido de esas hostias suena a música celestial.

Recuerdo un vídeo de una mani en EEUU entre trumperos y antifas donde había un boxeador que a cada derechazo dejaba a uno KO...



Si se plantan unos 20 cinturones negros bien coordinados y se ponen a repartir, barren la calle.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## CoLeXuS (1 Jun 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075424
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075425



Nutribén que te doy otra?


----------



## antiglobalista (1 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Franco, contigo empezo todo jajajjajajajja




Jajajaja totalmente para que mentir


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Jun 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Los moronegros no son tontos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076207



Las blancas tampoco. A ver si Embape estuviera en una obra, la rubia esta se le iba a acercar por los webos.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Ojo qué acción correctiva



Arabes de carreras, son como galgos, que agilidad y energia dan los pvtos datiles !!!.


----------

